

RealtyHop (YC S09) Helps Investors Find Underappreciated Rental Properties - leelin
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/20/realtyhop-helps-investors-find-underappreciated-rental-properties/

======
gxespino
Should probably put in a default 25% for vacancy and maintenance, although
most investors I know analyze investments with an even wider margin. The cap
rates generated are meaningless otherwise.

